

Can I be a web developer from a public library? - jameshines10

Is it possible for me to make a living as a web developer if I ONLY have internet access from a public library?
======
charliepark
It depends on the type of web development you're doing. If you're doing client
work where the hours are fairly predictable, then absolutely. If you're at all
involved in sysadmin stuff, where you need to be able to restart / configure
servers when they go down at odd hours, you'll need some internet access
outside of the library's working hours.

Public libraries are one of the greatest public works in our society. I'd love
to see more web entrepreneurs utilize them.

------
sunnybythesea
Yes! Why don't libraries get used as subsidized co-working spaces?

I hear a Chicago library is try something like this out.

[http://gigaom.com/2013/07/08/why-public-libraries-should-
fol...](http://gigaom.com/2013/07/08/why-public-libraries-should-follow-
chicagos-lead-and-build-maker-labs/)

------
jason_slack
Dont forget wifi other places.. fast food establishments, Starbucks, etc. Pop
in, open the laptop, connect to wifi, leave when ready.

Lots of people work at these establishments.

I even goto the public library when I am itching to get out of my house but
need to work...

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Remember to buy something every so often in those places, don't be a laptop
hobo.

~~~
jason_slack
indeed. I always need coffee.

------
zachlatta
Absolutely! You'll want an online development environment. I recommend Cloud 9
(c9.io) for basic stuff and Nitrous
([https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/)) for more involved
projects.

~~~
declandewet
...Or an offline development environment so he can continue to work when not
at the library.

~~~
LoganCale
Presumably the comment you're replying to is assuming the OP will be using a
library computer as well, in which case an online development environment
would be preferable.

~~~
zachlatta
Sorry, I should have mentioned in my earlier comment. Yes, I'm assuming that
OP will be using a library computer.

------
stevejalim
Does it allow full/decent network access? A location which blocks SSH, for
instance, will either be untenable or require workarounds.

Have you _tried_ the library you're thinking of?

